# Another WEBSITE CC



## CNCO (Jan 28, 2011)

I just created a website. First I wanted to go very simple and plain but try to display the images in a unique way. I have some layout work to do with the spry's and creating some background graphics but I am looking for a start before I move on.

Home Page


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 28, 2011)

Without a background image/color (other than white), the website feels really empty. Also, I'm not a fan of the sidebar layout or placement of logo.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 28, 2011)

The wood background is poor on the links.  Your name is pixelated.  I don't know what to click on or do, or why I'm here.  It really needs a lot more work.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm using a 1024 x 768 monitor and I have to scroll right to see your "content"...in this case empty space. You need to center it and remove the empty space.

The wood background has to go as well as your "logo".

Are you planning on selling your work or is this website just for showing your friends/family?


----------



## tuumbaq (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah Like orljustin said, the faux wood doesnt look so good...but you have some great imagery on there bro !


----------



## CNCO (Jan 30, 2011)

well heres the thing, i am currently shooting for a minor league hockey team. i would love love love to create a sports portfolio and get picked up by getty images. i have already been in contact with a few people there but thats it. they told me to create a website or an online portfolio. this is what i wanted to create. my problem is that i didnt want people to use my images with out my authorization so i used the lightbox plug in.

i know the site needs some frame work and layout but im really more concerned with keeping the site plain n simple but showing my images.

im upset that no one thought the wood background on the sprys was unique. i guess im the only one.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 30, 2011)

unique is not always best.

I agree with clean, but there it can easily be too clean.

Maybe look into a basic site from smugmug or zenfolio, they have pre-built clean style templates


----------



## CNCO (Jan 30, 2011)

do they offer flash or java to protect images?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 30, 2011)

smugmug does, not flash though.  No right clicking enabled, no download links...Flash is the devil's cookies.

Zenfolio does as well... you can have a 14 day trial with both, so try them out


----------



## Formatted (Jan 31, 2011)

Flash is crap, lets be honest. It doesn't run on iphones or iPads, I like smugmug because it runs everywhere its fast, its easy to use.

If your worried about people stealing your images water-mark them...


----------



## quiddity (Jan 31, 2011)

do not get caught up in the java gimmicks ... if someone wants your stuff and it is online they can get it just by looking at the source for the file


----------



## CNCO (Jan 31, 2011)

quiddity said:


> do not get caught up in the java gimmicks ... if someone wants your stuff and it is online they can get it just by looking at the source for the file



how can they steal my image by looking at the source? i use godaddy for a domain and hosting. they would have to hack into my account remote server and go from there right?


----------



## quiddity (Jan 31, 2011)

if your images are not on a password protected server. ie you have them posted for others to view via the web they are basically "public" images. Not talking ownership talking viewable/downloadable.

not even going to go into the fact that you are sharing that server with thousands of other websites.


----------



## err_ok (Jan 31, 2011)

Just use the css background-image property and leave it at that, you aren't going to stop people from just screenshotting stuff if they really want to steal it.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Once something is posted online, it can be stolen.  Putting things in place like not allowing right clicks and passwords on galleries will stop the average person from taking it, but if someone really wants it, they will find a way to get it.

Its like buying those clubs for the car, that lock your steering wheel in place.  This will stop the majority of people from stealing your car, but a pro car thief can get through that in 10 seconds.


----------



## CNCO (Jan 31, 2011)

screen shot all you want, you wont get the high resolution. go daddy is pretty safe. 

by using the lightbox plug in you can't right click


----------



## err_ok (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Once something is posted online, it can be stolen.



What he said.

(i wrote more but the forum disappeared and now i can't be bothered)


----------



## quiddity (Jan 31, 2011)

"pretty safe" ... it's all relative

godaddy websites hacked - Google Search


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 31, 2011)

CNCO said:


> screen shot all you want, you wont get the high resolution. go daddy is pretty safe.
> 
> by using the lightbox plug in you can't right click


 
Considering that the premium method of showing and using images in for social media (facebook, blogs,...) a screen capture will be enough 90% of the time. 

Godaddy actually has easy integration with smugmug, or so I remember reading.


----------



## quiddity (Jan 31, 2011)

This website CC will be harsh but hopefully I can give have some hints and tips to help you on your way.
Your site sucks and frankly screams, "I ripped some nice images from the interweb, give me some money and i will meet you to take some snaps."

*Don't let an amateur shoot your wedding.*

Since you will ignore that.

Design is design whether you are "designing" a photo or website or building or software.
	Think about the "users".
	Think about some tasks they might do.
	Think about what experience you want them to have.
	...

	Sometimes it pays to imagine a person is next to an invisible you and you are driving the website experience.
		What are they asking
		How are they reacting
		Where are they pausing
		...
		What are they looking for
		Are they getting frustrated

Now, how do I get where I want?
	Copy the "masters"
		If a user was at your computer and wanted to look through your portfolio what applications would you use and why?
		What are some of the best features of various photo sharing sites?
		What does Apple Aperture, or Lightroom or "insert app here" do right in regards to image viewing and sorting?
		How can I incorporate that in my design.
		...

And lastly, *Don't let an amateur shoot your wedding.*


Edit to add:
Practice some Guerilla Marketing and trade services with a competent web designer.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 1, 2011)

i just uploaded a few images to smug mug, let me know what you guys think

brianciancio&#039;s Photos | SmugMug


----------



## CNCO (Feb 1, 2011)

is there a way that smug mug will watermark the images in the preview but delete the watermark when people buy the images? i can watermark the images in photoshop but then the watermark will still be there


----------



## CNCO (Feb 1, 2011)

got it


----------

